# Movies



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Been watching a lot of movies lately, time off work and really bored, and wondering if anyone has any old/new favorites they would recommend or any movies coming out they wanna see. Waiting for unstoppable too come out, looks like could be pretty decent. 

Anyways if ya got any good ones, toss em out


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

HOWARD THE DUCK! classic scifi lol


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

The newest Karote kid


----------



## John Deere (Oct 12, 2009)

Tombstone 

The Hunt fo Red October


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If you have lots of time...The Band of Brothers. I think there are 6 DVDs with a bunch of episodes on each. Great series.

On a lighter note...anything from Jackie Chan


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

There are 800+ DVD's in my house....

Pick a Genre and I will fire away!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

When do you find time for quadding???


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I dunno, I watch everything, wait what, 800??? holy crap, well comedies and action/thriller mainly


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

Some of my favs are... House or 1000 corpse, Step Brothers, Dazed and Confused, Fly Boys, Joe Dirt, The Ringer, the list goes on....


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

Planes, trains, and automobiles.. Classic!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Scarface, The Godfather 1 & 2, Casino, Goodfellas


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

3 oldies but goodies!!! Unforgiven with Clint Eastwood and, of course, the original Predator. "Billy, get to the chopper!!". Also Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

War:
Saving Private Ryan
Green Berets (John Wayne FTW)
Full Metal Jacket

Comedy:
Hot Tub Time Machine (Just watched last weekend, hilarious)
Young Frankenstein (Classic Mel Brooks)

Psychological Thrillers: 
Cape Fear (Dinero FTW)

Sci-fi: 
Aliens

Horror
The Exorcist (I'm dam near 50 and still can't hardly watch this LOL)
Teenage cut and slash movies are dumb.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Funny - Get him to the greek, old school, road trip, supper troopers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

watched bountyhunter this weekend w/ the g/f. Was pretty good.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't mean to change the topic but
gf....you didn't tell us you had a gf :nutkick:

So, is she a muddin' girl?


----------

